# WKORVN owners...what if you bought 2007 occupancy and it isn't open yet?



## Denise L (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi,

A good friend of mine purchased WKORVN with 2007 occupancy. They told her that it would be ready for the summer, so she was planning to go in June 2007. From what I've read, it doesn't look like it will be open until late 2007, if at all in 2007. Is this still the case? What happens to owners who plan to stay in 2007 and can't? Is there any compensation, like Starpoints? She can try at 8 months out to book WKORV, but she will be competing with other Starwood owners, and will be disappointed NOT to stay at her true home resort.  

What to do!?


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd make Starwood buy it back and then buy resale in a few years


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 15, 2006)

From what the SALESMAN told us - some units (OF) at WKORV-N will be ready for occupancy in Spring 2007 - while the rest of the resort will still be under-construction.
I believe this was in my contract, but I ended up terminating my contract and bought 'true' OF WKORV (resale) for ~20K less - larger unit, ~same MFs - when I thankfully found TUG.

If not ready, what will they do?  Likely convert to StarPoints - it has to be in the contract somewhere to cover themselves - in the case of an unforeseen delay (eg hurricane in 2006) - read the contract carefully - if you cant find or interpret - call and directly ask them the question.


----------



## Negma (Feb 15, 2006)

I had this conversation yesterday with people in the north building group. The current "sense" is that it wil be open in LATE summer (my guess is September). So the choices will probably be book Sept through December (forget weeks 51-52- another long story), convert to starpoints ( not a great option), or book 8 months out (issues well stated above). They are still not sure what their policy will be but they are working on it. I guess a second issue is when are you able to use those 2007 options, when the opening occurs, or any time in 2007. The representative (not sales) is suppose to call me back. I belive they should do something (and expressed this) because I cannot go in the Sept-Dec 2007 time frame. I'll let you know.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 16, 2006)

Negma said:
			
		

> The representative (not sales) is suppose to call me back. I belive they should do something (and expressed this) because I cannot go in the Sept-Dec 2007 time frame. I'll let you know.



Yes, please let us know what your sales rep says. My friend cannot go Sept-Dec 2007 so she is in the same situation as you. Thanks!


----------

